# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  need a jacket, is this any good? -bushbuck

## mhoppy

Hi. 
Staring to source some gear so I can finally go out for a hunt. Have been reading lots, but to stay alive out there would have thought a jacket is one of the most important things to stay dry and warm (in Canterbury). Seen the programs where stoney creek is the thing, but, wow $500+
There is currently a bushbuck big four jacket for $200 at the moment. Reads ok, anyone got one of these? $200 (1/2price for the next a day or two)
https://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Lis...?id=1998826402
Happy to go 2nd hand, more important that its something that's good that will work.
Ta for advice 
/\/\

----------


## Marty Henry

Ridgeline is every bit as good without the name markup. Look at a torrent 2,got one last year for 150 on special. Way better than the stoney creek i also took south last august.

----------


## The bomb

Ex British army jackets seem to be the go for a lot on the forum lately,look up kiwi disposals,around $120 from memory.

----------


## Preacher

You don't need the hunting brand stuff.  

Thoughtful layers under a warehouse shell will do better than blowing a wad on a fancy coat and relying on it alone.  The milsurp stuff is usually pretty good.

----------


## mhoppy

Heard from a mate this may be good. https://www.armyandoutdoors.co.nz/co...ore-tex-jacket olso is in chch so neat
Keen but, somewhere also read a comment not brilliant if it rains much. Will have a look at the british to compare, ta @The bomb and @Marty Henry @150 for decent jacket sounds great.There are lots of variations, meaning this one? https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...7cd780e61c1a50

----------


## GravelBen

Bushbuck stuff tends to be bulky, heavy and sweaty. I have the odd thing of theirs I use for lazy farm type hunting and work but wouldn't use it in the back country.

Dont trust the reviews on their website too much, they often delete reviews that mention anything negative.

As others have said the best budget option is often mil surplus gear.

----------


## mhoppy

ta @GravelBen heard good things but also the heavy/loud side. will checkout the mil gear. Will drop in there, quite a few to choose from, if anyone has bought a jacket and pants of a particular brand/model and find it great please let me know.

----------


## ROKTOY

I use one of the Big Four jackets for camping and beach fishing etc. It is quite heavy and bulky, I wouldn't want to pack it in anywhere. It keeps me dry and is warm.

----------


## ROKTOY

Talk to @Sarvo, he has some goretex jackets for sale

----------


## Marty Henry

> Heard from a mate this may be good. https://www.armyandoutdoors.co.nz/co...ore-tex-jacket olso is in chch so neat
> Keen but, somewhere also read a comment not brilliant if it rains much. Will have a look at the british to compare, ta @The bomb and @Marty Henry @150 for decent jacket sounds great.There are lots of variations, meaning this one? https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...7cd780e61c1a50


Thats full retail price looking at ridgelines website.
I have an ex army gortex, had it over 10 years that now fails the wet weather test but is a great coat in the wind.
Ex mil stuff if in good condition is a bargan look british or european if you can.

----------


## stagstalker

I had a huntech stalker jacket and grew to hate it. Sleeves were too short and the internal cuff design was very annoying. Especially with lots of layers on underneath. I now have a Hunters Element Odyssey jacket and i’m very happy with it so far.

----------


## hunt08

You could use a macpac jacket if you get there longer jacket you prob don't need wet weather pants. Iv been useing the stoney creek stowit jacket & it's been good for me in shit weather it only $130

----------


## Kooza

Stoneycreek stow it, get it big enough to layer up underneath 

Great jacket

----------


## northdude

I use a ridgeline mallard for wind and water proof and layers underneath

----------


## 257weatherby

> Hi. 
> Staring to source some gear so I can finally go out for a hunt. Have been reading lots, but to stay alive out there would have thought a jacket is one of the most important things to stay dry and warm (in Canterbury). Seen the programs where stoney creek is the thing, but, wow $500+
> There is currently a bushbuck big four jacket for $200 at the moment. Reads ok, anyone got one of these? $200 (1/2price for the next a day or two)
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Lis...?id=1998826402
> Happy to go 2nd hand, more important that its something that's good that will work.
> Ta for advice 
> /\/\


They wear that shit (Stoney Creek) because they are paid to do it, not because it is any good. Stay the fuck away from it! Far too expensive for mostly rubbish. As has already been pointed out, the Milsup stuff if Brit is good and you can afford to wreck it, replace it and still be better off than the branded crap cost.

----------


## hotbarrels

This came through on email this week  https://www.gamegear.co.nz/collectio...nt=40330198164

----------


## mhoppy

@hotbarrels, nice looking jacket, but even on that special too much for me, cheers though.

----------


## Marty Henry

Neighbor has both a jakhati (Swedish) and one of these guys coats dont know which one. Both seem very similar in fabric and construction the jakhati is 12 years old and still fine the gamegear has had some seams go after 3 years. Mind you the jakhati was $500 back then.

----------

